# Novice



## greystown (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello - I'm sure this has been addressed, but, I'm 38, male and about to finish a social work degree. My partner is 40 and been teaching for 15yrs. We are exploring the idea of moving to NZ. Where do we start?! 

Where is a good area to consider living?
Do we need a job offer first?
Do we need to bring a certain amount of money with us? 

I've already contacted the Consulate for info. But would be grateful for any advice and support from the forum. Any experiences of similar situation regarding jobs etc. would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Sean.


----------



## Vinnie (Jan 9, 2013)

Newzealand, though spectacularly beautiful, is not a country where one is likely to find too many jobs. I think you guys should go their as tourists, explore the place and find more about it then only make this crucial decision of permanently moving in there.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

greystown said:


> Hello - I'm sure this has been addressed, but, I'm 38, male and about to finish a social work degree. My partner is 40 and been teaching for 15yrs. We are exploring the idea of moving to NZ. Where do we start?!
> 
> Where is a good area to consider living?
> Do we need a job offer first?
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Best place to start is with Immigration - have a look at this link :-

www.immigration.govt.nz

You must secure a visa to allow you to live study work in NZ and all the types are detailed on the website, the criteria you must meet and how you go about expressing an interest in applying.

Have a good read through and if you have any questions come back to the forum.

Oh heck can't really say where a good place to consider living would be!!!
It's a big old place out there and I've probably been to 1 or 2 % of it but as you say it is very beautiful and there's lots of it.
It all depends what you want out of life and what type of place you want to live in and what climate you desire etc etc. There's so many variables to consider.

If you apply for a temporary work visa, working visa or Work to Residence visa I think you need to have a job offer from an NZ employer to secure the visa as it is one of the conditions.
If you are going for something more permanent like residency then you need to look at the points calculator and total up what score you're likely to achieve by answering the questions.
For this you don't need a job offer however you will receive bonus points if you have skills relating to a job on one of the essential skilled shortage lists and more bonus points if you already have an offer of employment from an NZ employer.
Altogether though it is difficult to secure work from overseas - not impossible!

We applied and secured Permanent Residency without a job offer.
We didn't need any minimum funds or anything like that. Our only condition was that we had to activate the visas by crossing the NZ border within 12 months.
Im sure this doesn't apply to all visas but not sure of the criteria for the others. 
See the website, ask Immigration NZ customer services or seek the expertise of an authorised Immigration Consultant to advise.

Regards,


----------



## greystown (Mar 3, 2013)

HI -

Many thanks indeed for your detailed response - its been very helpful

Sean.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got a hold of some good info here! Is any of my fellow member here can tell, how long NZ is taking to grant the PR? I've applied for the PR under skilled category in Oct 12, Immi Officer was assigned in Dec 12 and since than no news! I'm working in Singapore and applied from here alongwith my wife and a kid. I've also tried to contact my IO through email recently and it bounced back and when I tried to call her, she ain't available. Just wondering what to do now. 

Appreciate your help. 
Regards


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Nazir, we also submitted our EOI paperwork Oct 17th and just got contacted 2 wks ago. Our IO has moved things along quickly and requested additional info from us.We are already in country on a 30 mth work visa . Don't worry about not being contacted yet. Best of luck to you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got a hold of some good info here! Is any of my fellow member here can tell, how long NZ is taking to grant the PR? I've applied for the PR under skilled category in Oct 12, Immi Officer was assigned in Dec 12 and since than no news! I'm working in Singapore and applied from here alongwith my wife and a kid. I've also tried to contact my IO through email recently and it bounced back and when I tried to call her, she ain't available. Just wondering what to do now.
> 
> ...


All depends on your personal circumstances so no one can say how long your PR application will take to secure - its different for everyone.
Ours was 16 months from lodging the actual PR application to receiving the visas April 2010 to Aug 2011, however a colleague at work who applied for PR from Canada received it in 3 months.
I'd be worried if you can't get hold of your IO. Try to contact their office or company instead of them directly as they may have left.
If you speak to someone ask who is dealing with your case / make sure it has been reassigned.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Vinnie said:


> Newzealand, though spectacularly beautiful, is not a country where one is likely to find too many jobs. I think you guys should go their as tourists, explore the place and find more about it then only make this crucial decision of permanently moving in there.


I agree that a visit is essential, although we do know people who did not. Unemployment is 6.9% UK 7.5% US 7.7% so not too much difference. You will not get residency unless NZ needs your skills or have oodles of money, so if you get in there should be jobs and ex UK generally have a good life.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> All depends on your personal circumstances so no one can say how long your PR application will take to secure - its different for everyone.
> Ours was 16 months from lodging the actual PR application to receiving the visas April 2010 to Aug 2011, however a colleague at work who applied for PR from Canada received it in 3 months.
> I'd be worried if you can't get hold of your IO. Try to contact their office or company instead of them directly as they may have left.
> If you speak to someone ask who is dealing with your case / make sure it has been reassigned.


Hi,

Thanks for the advice, I managed to talk my IO today and she said it's in the process. No timeline can be given. Do they call for the interview before deciding to give the PR or no? Or its only for high risk countries like Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, etc.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I managed to talk my IO today and she said it's in the process. No timeline can be given. Do they call for the interview before deciding to give the PR or no? Or its only for high risk countries like Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, etc.


No the interview is the last part of the jigsaw for the Immigration Officer assigned to your case so the interview will be conducted over the phone when they have completed all the other checks etc.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> No the interview is the last part of the jigsaw for the Immigration Officer assigned to your case so the interview will be conducted over the phone when they have completed all the other checks etc.


It may be a face-to-face interview too - not sure how they decide which


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> It may be a face-to-face interview too - not sure how they decide which


Yeah I suppose it all depends on where you are in relation to the Immigration Officer.
We were North West England and Officer at the London office so we just did it over the phone.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Need an expert opinion, me, my husband and son got our medical done in Singapore and right now in Pakistan for my baby's delivery, which was done on 6th July. The questions are:

Q1. should I get her medical examination done here or its recommended to do it in Singapore as we'll be going back in mid august?

Q2. If we get her medical done here in Pakistan, will it impact our application for the immigration?

Q3. What form is required for her addition in the application?

Appreciate your quick response. 
Regards 

Sana

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need an expert opinion, me, my husband and son got our medical done in Singapore and right now in Pakistan for my baby's delivery, which was done on 6th July. The questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi,

How far down the line are you with your visa application ?


1. I shouldn't think it matters where your baby's medical is carried out so long as you use an authorised panel doctor.

2. Shouldn't think it will cause you any issues with the application.

3. Can't see any form to amend your application. May just be as simple as making contact with your Case Officer and asking to add your newborn baby to the application.

Regards,


----------

